# $500 savings plus $500 rebate on Canon 7D, grip, 24-105L kit



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anybody seen the Canon 7D and 24-105 L-IS blowout price at Adorama lately? $500 off their normal price. For $2999 one gets a 7D plus a battery grip, a 77mm UV filter, a 16-gig CF card,and the 24-105L,and some software, and all the normal accessories, plus a spare battery. Then, there's a $500 rebate, or a $400 rebate if you buy a Canon Pixima printer...

so,total price of $2499,after rebate, let's call it...

Canon EOS-7D Digital SLR Camera - Bundle 3814B004 F


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 19, 2012)

That's a pretty good price with the rebate!

I have seen 7D body only for as low as $1,100 new on an eBay daily deal.

Once I saw 5d Mark II + 24-105L for $2399 as a daily deal as well.


----------

